# winstrol/sustanon 250



## garo (Sep 27, 2004)

I bought some winstrol and sustanon250 1ml injections. Can somebody tell me how much to use of each.Somebody suggested to take sustanon every 6th day and winstrol every other day.
male 30 years old
190 lb
6'1"
thanks


----------



## Elwood54 (Sep 27, 2004)

is the winny in pill form?

im assuming this is your first cycle considering your question... if that's the case i would go with using the test only.

considering your age and size i'd say you could do 500mg every week. but if i were you i'd do 250mg if it's your first time just to be safe.


----------



## repoj (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree. I'm 26 and usong the exact same cycle. I'm on one amp-1ml per week and going to stack the winnie suspenstion towards the end for 2o days at every other day. It will be a bitch doing a shot  every other day but if you wish to shoot anywhere I would suggest the delts. It's virtually painless when done right but I'v never shoe winnie before and I understand that because it's not as steril as an oil based suspention that cleanliness is a MUST!! Ofcourse, cleanliness is a must for any cycle, but just be extra carefull with the winnie. I know of one dude that shoots the winnie in the delts because if scar tissue builds up it just makes your delts look bigger he says. Personally I like my muscles to look bigger because of more muscle, NOT scar tissue. Just be carefull friend


----------



## deeno (Sep 28, 2004)

if your gonna b injecting winny, you'll need to find more then a couple spots to inject as you will be doing it every other day...its a pain in the ass, oh the irony

cap form of winny is preferred...

how much gear do you have? What's your body weight?


----------



## ZorroAzul (Sep 28, 2004)

Garo...
Shoot sustanon 250  2xweek, M,F  for 10 weeks.
Winny, drink it, 1 amp ED for 3 weeks at least, not longer than 5 weeks.

Repoj..
You have too much body weight to be using only 250mg sustanon/week.  at least shoot 500.


----------



## deeno (Sep 28, 2004)

zorro-test week 1-10 and winny week 6-10?  Does that sound right?

IMO- if you've had gear in ur body before then u need 500mg/week, if not then 250mg/week is sufficient, regardless of body weight


----------



## repoj (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree with Deeno, I'm a newbie to the gear game but after doing too much research than I can shake a needle at I know what I need to do. I FULLY accept apponions and critisism as a tool to help me along as everyone should in this game of roulette. I just hit the gym today after shooting my first amp of sust and I DID notice a bit more strength. My incline dumbell press went up 10 pound as opposed to last week and my incline bench as well as my dumbell fly's went up about the same. I don't want HUGE freeki'n strength spurts or MASSIVE wieght gains, I just want enough to give me a significant edge and still offer a challenge of resistance.


----------



## garo (Sep 28, 2004)

I currently take only 6 injections of sustanon250 and 15 of winstrol. I think that this is enough for 1 month.
14 months ago I did a one-month cycle of sustanon250 without taking any winstrol.  In total, I had 10 injections, one every third day. I gained 14lbs after that month but I didn't like the way I looked because my body retained too much water.
Since I am taking winstrol now with the sustanon250, how will this make a difference on the results?  Will I have the same problem that I had last time?  Does winstrol help in preventing my body from retaining too much water?
ZorroAzul do you really think that it's a good idea to drink winstrol?
Thank you guys.


----------



## repoj (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't know much about the water retention. I hear that sust causes very little water retention but as far as the winnie is concerned with holding water it is very little as well. Go to this site GARO and check out this article. It will give you some insight on the ins and outs of winnie and almost every other major anabolic out there. http://www.steroid.com/87.php From what I hear, most would wrather inject winnie and say that it works better that way and causes less liver damage. Others would say that you can just drink it because it is easier and you can just take a little milk thistle with it every day to help keep your liver clean and it would work just as well. I have had a friend take it orally and he said that either way works for him. It depends on if you want to inect every other day or make it easier and deal with possible damage to your liver. Either way, moderation IMO is the key in anything.


----------



## garo (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Repoj


----------



## ZorroAzul (Sep 28, 2004)

Repoj, last I remember was reading that your body weight was in the 200's...   IMHO you need at least 500 test, and no you WILL NOT get "Massive" gains even if you tried, it is not that easy and much less on 500 mg/week of test.  250/week is barely enough for HRT, specially on a bigger frame like yours.

I've read about "less water retention with Sustanon"...  But never seen anyone I know claim this.   Test is test, how slow it is released into the system does not affect water retention or more/less side effects, whatever they are..  JM2C

Garo, I don't have much experience with Winny, but when I did run it I drank it and felt the effects very strongly.   I only injected it a few times and the pain was crippling for days after the shot.

If you want to avoid water retention just run Arimidex, that'll do it.


----------



## deeno (Sep 28, 2004)

repoj-you said that you gained 10lbs on the incline dumbell press the first day you shot an amp of sust, bro i know that sust is faster acting, but not THAT fast (that you'll feel it within a couple of hours)...might be all in ur head..but hey no complaints, anything to get heavier stacks eh

garo-i would recommend atleast an 8 week cycle of sust (if not 10), IMO 4 weeks is just not enough...


----------



## ZorroAzul (Sep 28, 2004)

Repoj, I just read your post more carefully aaaand...

Winny will go through your liver whether you inject it or not, SAME EFFECT.  It is a 17AA, does not matter how it get into your blood let it be injected intramuscularly or absorbed through the GI tract.


----------

